# how much is too much low light plant life in 10 gallon



## Phish (Apr 21, 2009)

I really want this tank to feel full of plants, is there such a thing as too much for my low light 10 gallon. it is 1.5 watts per gallon floro with gravel and just some fertilizer because I heard fert isnt nessesary but can't hurt for low level.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you could literally fill it with plants.java ferns, anubias, cryptocoryne and a couple of others..


----------

